# Goji Berry wood?



## Hunt+Gather (Mar 1, 2020)

Is there any reason I shouldn’t use wood from my Goji Berry bushes?


----------



## Will Squared (Mar 1, 2020)

You have some Goji Berry bushes?


----------



## Will Squared (Mar 1, 2020)

A quick search tells me they are in the Nightshade family... related to tomatoes and peppers.

I dunno about dat...

I am sticking with Cherry or Apple...


----------



## fivetricks (Mar 1, 2020)

I would also pass for sure.


----------

